# "Horus Heresy: Raven Lord" Cover.



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

So we have the next LE novella about Corax here. They were pretty stupid to add it to the latest weekender if they want it to be a secret. I for one will not buy as I got the first story, thought it was overpriced and clearly a regular novel sliced in 3 just to get more money in a unsuccessful way. I'll rather wait 2 year. But I do like the cover and title.

Trailer: http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/freedom-will-be-bought-with-blood.html

Trailer!


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> So we have the next LE novella about Corax here. They were pretty stupid to add it to the latest weekender if they want it to be a secret. I for one will not buy as I got the first story, thought it was overpriced and clearly a regular novel sliced in 3 just to get more money in a unsuccessful way. I'll rather wait 2 year. But I do like the cover and title.
> 
> Trailer: http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/freedom-will-be-bought-with-blood.html
> 
> Trailer!


I'll get it as a Ravenguard fan.
I hope it is as well done as the last RG one. Matte Black, black page edging, some secrets(like a hsort story on the inside of the dust jacket, etc.) It should be interesting.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

The Scion of Chemos said:


> I'll get it as a Ravenguard fan.
> I hope it is as well done as the last RG one. Matte Black, black page edging, some secrets(like a hsort story on the inside of the dust jacket, etc.) It should be interesting.


Yes those parts I actually found to be slightly less not-worth-it (or actually liked) and it could dwell into something interesting but I would have preferred a full fledged novel and not a novella.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Btw we wont need to wait 2 years for the re-release, every novella since Brotherhood of the storm is only 1 year limited, Soulforge should be out in may so people can catch up for if they buy raven lord 

Personally I'm excited, the book will be Raven Guard vs Sons of Horus in a Guerilla style war to bring down Horus' legion by being a "Pain in the backside" as Gav described it at BLL14


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

gamingharry said:


> Btw we wont need to wait 2 years for the re-release, every novella since Brotherhood of the storm is only 1 year limited, Soulforge should be out in may so people can catch up for if they buy raven lord
> 
> Personally I'm excited, the book will be Raven Guard vs Sons of Horus in a Guerilla style war to bring down Horus' legion by being a "Pain in the backside" as Gav described it at BLL14


Oh really? This is great news I did not know about! The trailer suggest more involvement with the changed Raven Guard and I almost saw some Word Bearers and Emperors Children.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh yes it it! If anyone is curious as to my source it comes from a post by Laurie himself over on the First Expedition 

Its possible, and Highly likely to have mutated raven's and other legions, I just know from after Black library live the basic plot is Raven Guard hit and running the Sons of Horus, but everything else is possible until it actually comes out


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

gamingharry said:


> Oh yes it it! If anyone is curious as to my source it comes from a post by Laurie himself over on the First Expedition
> 
> Its possible, and Highly likely to have mutated raven's and other legions, I just know from after Black library live the basic plot is Raven Guard hit and running the Sons of Horus, but everything else is possible until it actually comes out


I thank you for bringing that information then!


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Hmmm I've brought all the limited ed novellas thus far. But at $75 a pop. I'm just not sure it's worth it anymore. Not when I can just wait 12m and get it for half price. I've still got Tallarn: Executioner just sitting here unread. $45 extra for a signature? Really?


----------



## Sevatar (Aug 21, 2013)

Brother Subtle said:


> Hmmm I've brought all the limited ed novellas thus far. But at $75 a pop. I'm just not sure it's worth it anymore. Not when I can just wait 12m and get it for half price. I've still got Tallarn: Executioner just sitting here unread. $45 extra for a signature? Really?


I'd really like to see numbers on all the LE stuff BL does nowadays. I somehow can't believe it's worth it from a business point of view. I'm probably too optimistic when it comes to the buying habits of the average Games Workshop fan though.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Sevatar said:


> I'd really like to see numbers on all the LE stuff BL does nowadays. I somehow can't believe it's worth it from a business point of view. I'm probably too optimistic when it comes to the buying habits of the average Games Workshop fan though.


They must be selling, or they wouldn't keep doing it. Im just happy to wait 12months now and get pretty much the same thing without the author signature. No biggy. That way I can buy 2x novellas for the same price as one. = more books!

+ I'm saving for a PS4 at the moment so need all the pennies I can get!


----------

